# Age of Abjuration



## arcanaman (Jul 21, 2009)

Theros is a great arcane empire ruled by man currently it hold the same amount of land territory as China. The last Evoker is dead and a Abjurer sits on the throne this is a great era for change  are you in line for the throne  or are you one of the destitue looking up at the arcane wonders shinning in there glory?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/245950-high-magic-dnd-setting.html#post4870989

Here's what I am looking for
one co-dm/world builder
send me a message invovling one deity and expansion of one of the things  I have already posted if I like it I will tell u .We will switch off every other week it should be intresting to see what twist and turns this will take. also you need to try and post one thing to the setting thread I will do the same.
5-6 players 
if you are intrested in playing post a rough draft of your character here. 32 point buy one free 18 to any ability score.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 21, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> Theros is a great arcane empire ruled by man currently it hold the same amount of land territory as China. The last Evoker is dead and a Abjurer sits on the throne this is a great era for change  are you in line for the throne  or are you one of the destitue looking up at the arcane wonders shinning in there glory?
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/245950-high-magic-dnd-setting.html#post4870989
> 
> Here's what I am looking for
> ...




Available sources for use?  Starting levels?  Any goal for level growth?

Houserules players should know of, restrictions?


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 21, 2009)

level 1
players handbook

complete arcane(no wujen)
tome of magic 
complete adventure 
complete scoundrel

alignments: any

hopefully will go up a level at the end of each adventure that is what I am planing on


----------



## Theroc (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, no specifics precisely yet since I lost my sources, but I would be interested in playing a binder/KotSS... which role I will be focusing on depends on the other party members.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 22, 2009)

plenty of room left


----------



## Theroc (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, since I still don't have my copy of ToM, that's why there's no draft up yet, but I should be getting my hands on it around saturday... but I'll be at my girlfriend's, so I don't know when I'll be about.

But sometime next week for sure I should have more of a draft.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 24, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, since I still don't have my copy of ToM, that's why there's no draft up yet, but I should be getting my hands on it around saturday... but I'll be at my girlfriend's, so I don't know when I'll be about.
> 
> But sometime next week for sure I should have more of a draft.



thank you


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2009)

*second attempt*

I'm in have givin some thought to a rogue with maxed out Use Magic Device so my character will be to lazy to study magic and not blessed with sorcerer powers but can still use a scroll or wand
just don't stand near him lol

co/dm give me couple days and I'll see what i can come up with


----------



## Theroc (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, wasn't sure if you had enough players interested, so I didn't get around to writing up a sheet yet.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2009)

*questions*

doing my stats check me on this please

STR: 13--5pts
DEX: 17--13pts
CON: 14--6pts
INT: 10--2pts
WIS: 14--6pts
CHA: 18--free?

other questions are starting gold, bonuses for us non magic types since we will never be king (or will we hmm...),etc.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah we need 4 more players sorry enworld was acting strangely on me for a while starting gold bonuses depend on your background middle class yes lower class no


----------



## Theroc (Aug 8, 2009)

HM, you planning to be the groups Faceman?  In case that term is unfamiliar(I learned it myself on Enworld... >.>) basically, Faceman=Diplomat/Representative

Just wondering so I can worry less about that role being covered if that's the shtick you want.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2009)

Faceman --- not with this ugly mug 

first I heard of the term so I would say no I have enough just looking to play and help where i can

and why would a thread need a diplomat they go to war when i'm sleeping???

lol

HM


----------



## Theroc (Aug 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Faceman --- not with this ugly mug
> 
> first I heard of the term so I would say no I have enough just looking to play and help where i can
> 
> ...




Another way to describe it is... you're the one in the group who does the talking for everyone.  If not, I may see about gearing myself more towards that role.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2009)

you got my vote for Faceman Theroc

and I'll campaign for you too...


----------



## Theroc (Aug 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> you got my vote for Faceman Theroc
> 
> and I'll campaign for you too...




Lol, Binders can make ridiculously good diplomats, particularly if they slip into the Marshal or Bard classes as well... though I'm leaning against doing that, especially as I dunno what other roles this party may have... if we do get more people.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 11, 2009)

still need 4 more players


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Do a repost in first thread of Talking the Talk 

sure there are 4 people out there with a little time on their hands-
it looks to me though that most people are playing at L4W it has alot of games running... while LEW only has 6


----------



## eblue562 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi eblue562 Welcome to EnWorld (if you get the L4W to work let me know i can't get it to save)

But on a further note this thread is not my game (assuming your talking about Off to War) this is arcanaman's and charcter gene is posted hmm...
don't no think we are just taking concepts we could use a cleric in this game though heck in both lol

HM


----------



## eblue562 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry changing my mind on my character is that o.k.?? Nothing set in stone yet and i may get to play my Rogue in another game which is where I got the original ideal from.

STR: 18--free
DEX: 17--13pts
CON: 14--6pts
INT: 13--5pts
WIS: 14--6pts
CHA: 10--2pts

And introducing this teams meat shield lol thinking Human Fighter to take some damage and let me play an easy type of character if I'm allowed to co-DM


----------



## eblue562 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

Fleet this is the Admiral prepare to jump.

5.. 4.. 3.. 2.. 1.. Jump

All wings report in...

Everyone but eblue562 sir.

Where the hell are they?

The 4e system.

Well tell to start prep for another jump and set their cords for the 3.5 system.

Yes sir.

occ: Guess what I'm watching


----------



## eblue562 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ahhh.  Sorry about that.  Disregard all of my posts then.  Don't have any of the books anymore and no desire to play 3.5  Sorry again ><


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry eblue guess I'm tired we are playing 3.5 point buys in DMG pg169

And about 4e you start with the scores 8,10,10,10,10,10

you place these were you want and then pay the points to raise them

example:

STR:10---spend zero points=STR:10
DEX:10---spend 5 points=DEX:14
CON:10---spend 3 points=CON:13
INT:10---spend 9 points=INT:16
WIS:10---spend 5 points=WIS:14
CHA:8---spend zeo points=CHA:8

there a nice little wizard if I do say so myself


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry you lost your books that must really suck 

And what sucks worse is losing our cleric 

good luck in L4W I hope to see you there in time


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 12, 2009)

*willing PC*

hey, first time trying to get into a game

I'm willing to play a warlock and fill in any role that maybe needed (hopefully longe range sniper)

what races are we limited to and it's which point buy?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey frozen messiah point buy is 32 points using DMG pg 169
but you get one free 18 stat and buy the rest
not sure on starting gold yet

WELCOME to ENWORLD

if you like join me and Theroc in the Off to War thread as well

HM


----------



## Theroc (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, Arcanaman hasn't said anything about the races, but from the story I doubt an Elf or Half Elf is a wise choice, unless you want swiftly hunted down and killed.

(Elves apparently enslaved humans some long time ago, so chances are humans don't like elves)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes good chance I'd say I think this kingdom is human so come on and join humanity. lol

Elves make better binders?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 12, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Yes good chance I'd say I think this kingdom is human so come on and join humanity. lol
> 
> Elves make better binders?




Well, Cha is the main stat for a binder, the other roles are what determines which races are better, lol.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

well my guys' role is to take it on the chin so I am ready to post him

just don't know the exact rules for starting gold can't find them if he posted them



```
[B]Name:[/B] Dregon Deepcutter
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Alidiana
 
[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4  free      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 15(1d10+2+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] none
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0%
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B]            [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2    +2    +4
 
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
pending starting gold
 
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven
[B]Abilities:[/B] Human traits PHB pg.13, fighter bonus feats
 
[B]Feats:[/B] Toughness, Iron Will, Weapon Focus(battleaxe)
       Prof. with all martial and simple weapons,
       Prof. with all armors and shields
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Intimidate                 4      +0         +4
Climb                      4      +4         +8
Jump                       4      +4         +8
Profession(miner)(cc)      2      +1         +3
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Waiting on starting gold
 
[B]Total Weight:[/B]pending      [B]Money:[/B] pending
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                100   200   300   600  1,500
 
[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 255lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown (long tied in the back)
[B]Skin:[/B] white
```
*Background:* Dregon grew up in one of the mining villages used to extrat
the various metals the wizards needed to create their wondrous items
of magic. Supply tripled over night and Dregon was put to work even
though he was only a boy of 8 years. The mining was terrible to the
lad, if not for Stunner a dwarven miner to help him. Dregon would have
"fallen down a long shaft" as the saying went when someone never showed
up again. Stunner taught Dregon not only mining but the art of war and
the dwarven language his ordeals have toughned him into the man he is today. 

*Apperance:* Dregon tends to look like a very very tall dwarf. He has a long beard and
the hair on the nape of his neck is in a warrior tail. He is very tall and strong
and speaks with a slight dwarven slang.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 14, 2009)

*Warlock*

Thank you for the reception

I plan on going human anyway (bonus Feats are always nice)

If needed I have all the Completes, Races, Eberron campaign setting and Fendish codex 2 ... if it matters.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like we need a skillmonkey or a healer, preferably a healer.  I can do faceman type stuff, we just need to have someone throw rocks at suspicious areas if we anticipate traps, lol.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Sounds like we need a skillmonkey or a healer, preferably a healer. I can do faceman type stuff, we just need to have someone throw rocks at suspicious areas if we anticipate traps, lol.




I believe I could do some of the skillmonkeying (shatter at will, bonuses on balance, jump, tumble or spider climb at will)

as a warlock I can use magic device quite well and in high magic that stuff is at a lower price, so I could be able to help in the healing department, maybe


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 14, 2009)

4 player woot two more yes it is ok if you change your character


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, Arcanaman hasn't said anything about the races, but from the story I doubt an Elf or Half Elf is a wise choice, unless you want swiftly hunted down and killed.
> 
> (Elves apparently enslaved humans some long time ago, so chances are humans don't like elves)



two words extreme paranoia except for halflings, dwarves and gnomes there are some half-elves on the fronteir but they are shunned


----------



## Theroc (Aug 14, 2009)

Alrighty, well, healing will definitely be our weakpoint early on... but later, my Binder will be a premier between-battle healer.  Later being5th-7th level or higher... since that's when I get the only healing based Vestige.

Until then I'll be attempting to help in various other ways, lol.

Edit: What is our starting gold?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 15, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> 4 player woot two more yes it is ok if you change your character





Only three actually, Eblue was under the misunderstanding that this was a 4th edition game.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 16, 2009)

lol I don't think something of this magnitude could be done in 4E


----------



## Theroc (Aug 16, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> lol I don't think something of this magnitude could be done in 4E





I wouldn't know, but I feel 3.5 has more possibilities and customization than 4E does.  Granted, it may just be the vibe I get from it.

Anyways, so, we need 3 more players... and preferably one who can heal.  My Binder won't be able to do any sort of healing really until 7th level, when I can get access to Buer.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 16, 2009)

If needed I don't have to play a warlock if it benefits the groupthat I play a skillmonkey or a divine caster


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2009)

FM this is D&D play a Divine Warlock 

I haven't read Theroc's 3.5 rules on warlock but give me till wed(cuz I'll be off work) and I'll help you twik this one out

hmm.. where was that posted ?

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2009)

Throwing my hat in to co-DM.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome!! what does are co DM think of a divine warlock?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 17, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Awesome!! what does are co DM think of a divine warlock?






Well, er... I'm not sure what that'd even do.

Warlocks are primarily nukers with a small assortment of general tricks, "Spider Climb on self for 24hrs, Flying for awhile, etc..." and a Standard action Eldritch Blast that progresses in damage similar to a rogue... they're also probably the MASTER of UMD... but I could be wrong.

They're kinda like a magical rogue... that doesn't cast actual spells...

I wouldn't say you need to switch, Frozen, since there's still 3 player slots open.  I was just pointing out that those roles are what's missing atm in this game.  If no one else creates a character to be the group Diplomat, I can likely assume that role as a binder... (they can get lots of diplo-bonuses).


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Divine Warlock well from what i have read just change the power type..

Eldritch Blast becomes (Celestial,Infernal, or Abyssal) Blast The power to shot your gods power at the enemy. I haven't seen the invocations but they could probably be swapped out for cleric style spells and maybe take away detect magic to give lay on hands/death touch ability 

All depends on what god/demon you worship and what energy (positive or negative you wish to channel)

In this setting a divine warlock would be the bridge between the Magic Users and the common folk.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 17, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Divine Warlock well from what i have read just change the power type..
> 
> Eldritch Blast becomes (Celestial,Infernal, or Abyssal) Blast The power to shot your gods power at the enemy. I haven't seen the invocations but they could probably be swapped out for cleric style spells and maybe take away detect magic to give lay on hands/death touch ability
> 
> ...




Thus far, Holyman, you're the only DM I've seen willing to retool a class that far for a player.  Not saying there's anything inherently good or bad with either strategy, just an observation.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2009)

You know me Theroc just want to have fun 

And are debt continues in the Off to War thread lol

HM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 17, 2009)

*The...greatest...ever*



HolyMan said:


> FM this is D&D play a Divine Warlock
> 
> I haven't read Theroc's 3.5 rules on warlock but give me till wed(cuz I'll be off work) and I'll help you twik this one out
> 
> ...




I shudder to think of the possiblities and how perfect the idea is and why I didn't think about that before. There was already a perstige calss that was meant to fuse cleric with warlock, the eldritch disciple, so it's not a totally foriegn concept for me.

I was planing on being the face of the party, give your binder one less thing to worry about, because there is a first level invocation that gives a 24hour +6 bonus on Bluff ,Diplomacy ,and Intimidate and unlimited charm at 6th level

Remeber warlocks can come from any outsider including fey or celestials


----------



## Theroc (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, you'll definitely make a better face-man the first several levels at least.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 17, 2009)

this is getting intresting


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 17, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Yeah, you'll definitely make a better face-man the first several levels at least.




I'm not familiar with the binder how is it so capable at so many things?

All I seem to recall about it was making odd buffing items but that might have been something else


----------



## Theroc (Aug 17, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> I'm not familiar with the binder how is it so capable at so many things?
> 
> All I seem to recall about it was making odd buffing items but that might have been something else




You are thinking of the Incarnate, Soulborn and Totemist classes from the 'Magic of Incarnum' (or something like that) book.  They make items similar to magic items and wear them to get their abilities.

The Binder binds special spirits (which supposedly shouldn't even exist, since not even the Gods can touch them) to their spirits temporarily, allowing the spirit to interact with the mortal world once more, and in return grant the Binder a few different abilities, based on which spirit(vestige) they bind.

It's a Tome of Magic Class, under "Pact Magic".


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 17, 2009)

*Binder*

Wow, so your walking around with random spirits in your head, sounds like it could be a cool spirit shaman multiclassing combo

So for Charisma you channel Napoleon and for Strenght Ghengis Khan


----------



## Theroc (Aug 17, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Wow, so your walking around with random spirits in your head, sounds like it could be a cool spirit shaman multiclassing combo
> 
> So for Charisma you channel Napoleon and for Strenght Ghengis Khan





In essence, yeah.  Though, the actual people are obviously beings from D&D Lore.  (Which realm they are tailored for, iunno.  I'd assume Greyhawk, though.)

And the spirits may or may not influence my Binder's behaviour, depending on the success of my skillchecks.  I forgot to mention that.  For Example: One of them requires me to engage in a long speech whenever given the opportunity to speak, and demands that I shout down or mock/ridicule any who attempt to interrupt.  I can refuse, but then I get a -1 unnamed penalty to attacks, saves, etc... for the duration of the Binding(which is usually 24hrs.)

Most of the behavioural alterations are relatively benign... but some can be very debilitating.  (Roll a saving throw against beneficial spells cast on you by an Sun or Healing Domain Cleric, for example)


----------



## jager0727 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know if you still need to fill out the spot, but I'm new to EnWorld but not online or PbP roleplaying and would consider throwing some sort of healer/buffer type together if needed, let me know and if you need one I can put something together.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Come on Aboard jager we do need a cleric/augmentor at least my character will love having you around what does that give us 4 again?

Fighter--High AC and HP
Binder-- Soul sucking and beat you with your own essences guy
Divine warlock?-- blasting with the power of the stars
Cleric-- keeping all of us healthy and robust

What spots does that leave? skill junky and maybe another melee fighter to present a strong front line

What about DT didn't arcanaman say he and whoever co-DMed would take turns playing??


----------



## Theroc (Aug 18, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Come on Aboard jager we do need a cleric/augmentor at least my character will love having you around what does that give us 4 again?
> 
> Fighter--High AC and HP
> Binder-- Soul sucking and beat you with your own essences guy
> ...




Binder's don't suck souls, lol.  They share their souls with beings not even the gods can interact with, so that the binder can use their Supernatural powers... >.>


----------



## jager0727 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm thinking a dwarven cleric who went into the church since (as a demi-human) he grew up as a sort of second-class citizen and (sharing the Dwarven inapptitude for magic) could never aspire to apprenticehood. Maybe was pushed into the church young by parents hoping he could have a better life. Or, if you'd allow it if I sent you the info, a human favored soul (complete Divine - sort of a divine sorceror) who was from a middle class family but is kind of a family pariah since he was called to faith instead of studying magic. Let me know what you think. I have all the favored soul info. and I'll write up one of each until you let me know.

Oh, and let me know final rulings on gods (including alignment, favored weapon, domains, etc.)


----------



## Theroc (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay, 1337 healz!


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 19, 2009)

the crowd is turning out nicely yeah cleric


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 19, 2009)

*We Have A Cleric*

Welcome, to this merry band my divine brother

your cleric or Favored soul (hoping for that one) and my divine warlock will have much to talk about


----------



## jager0727 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok here's the favored soul (pending stuff I need deity to put in of course)

[sblock]
Elwynn Ellar
CG Male Human Favored Soul lvl:1 (complete divine)
Patron Deity: Alidiana
EXP: 0

Strength 12 (+1) (4pt buy)
Dexterity 14 (+2) (6pt buy)
Constitution 16 (+3) (10pt buy)
Intelligence 14 (+2) (6pt buy)
Wisdom 14 (+2) (6pt buy)
Charisma 12 (+8) (free)

Size: Medium
Age: 18
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 180 lb
Eyes: hazel
Hair: lt. brown
Skin: light

Appearance 
[sblock]
Though he is unremarkable proportions, Elwynn has a piercing yet gentle gaze, and youthful features that make him a favorite amongst the 
ladies who know him. He on the other hand seems oblivious to this, being deeply driven y his faith and possesing the gentle manner of a poet,
the idea of taking advantage of his looks abhors him. He dresses studiously to offset a fair complexion and wears his dusty light brown hair
in a long ponytail.
[/sblock]

Total Hit Points: 11 (1D8 + 3/lvl Con)

Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 17 = 10 + 3 [studded leather] + 2 [dexterity] +2 [heavy wooden shield]
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 15
Special: 
[sblock]
Human bonuses:any favored class, 4 extra skill points and + 1/lvl, extra feat
[name]: description
[/sblock] 

Caster Level: 1
Spell DC: 10 + Spell Level + 2 (Wis)
Initiative modifier: + 2 = + 2 [Dex]
Fortitude save: + 5 = 2 [base] + 3 [Con] 
Reflex save: + 4 = 2 [base] + 2 [Dex]
Will save: + 4 = 2 [base] + 2 [Wis]
Attack (handheld): +1 = 0 [base] + 1 [Str] 
Attack (missile): +2 = 0 [base] + 2 [Dex] 
Grapple check: +1 = 0 [base] + 1 [strength] 

Light load: 43 lb.
Medium load: 44-86 lb.
Heavy load: 87-130 lb.
Lift over head: - 130 lb.
Lift off ground: - 260 lb.
Push or drag: - 650 lb.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Giant

Feats 
[sblock]
Dodge: +1 AC against selected opponent
Insightful: detect magic, detect secret door and read magic as spell-like abilities 1/day
(from complete arcane)
[/sblock]

Skills 
[sblock]
2 + Int/lvl + 1 (human)
Concentration + 7 = + 4 [base] + 3 [Con] 
Diplomacy + 6 = + 2 [base] + 4 [Cha]
Heal + 6 = + 4 [base] + 2 [Wis] 
Jump + 2 = +3 [base] + 1 [Str] -2 [armor/shield]
Sense Motive + 5 = + 3 [base] + 2 [Wis]
Spellcraft + 6 = + 4 [base] + 2 {Int]
[/sblock]


Spells 
[sblock]
Spells/Day
0 level: 5
1 level: 4 = 3 + 1 [Wis]
2 level: + 1 [Wis]
3 level: + 1 [Wis]
4 level: + 1 [Wis] 
5 level: 
6 level: 
7 level: 
8 level: 
9 level: 
Spells Known
0 level: detect magic, resistance, guidance, read magic
1 level: sanctuary, cure light wounds, doom
2 level: 
3 level: 
4 level: 
5 level: 
6 level: 
7 level: 
8 level: 
9 level:
Prepared spells: N/A 
0 level: 
1 level: 
2 level: 
3 level: 
4 level: 
5 level: 
6 level: 
7 level: 
8 level: 
9 level: 
[/sblock]

Level Advancement 
[sblock]
1: Favored Soul - Concentration + 4, Heal + 4, Diplomacy + 2, Jump + 3, Sense Motive + 3, Spellcraft + 4
Feat: Dodge, Insightful

Totals:
BAB +0, Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +2 
Concentration + 4, Concentration + 4, Heal + 4, Diplomacy + 2, Jump + 3, Sense Motive + 3, Spellcraft + 4
[/sblock]

race 
[sblock]
just a human, move along nothing to see here folks
[/sblock]
Prestige class/classes
[sblock]
When I grow up I wanna be a pirate
[/sblock]



Equipment 
[sblock]
Studded Leather = 25 gold/20 lb. (AC +3 max dex +5, armor check -1)
Heavy Wooden Shield = 7 gold/10lb. (AC +2, armor check -1)
Trident = 15 gold/4lb (1d8 +1 (Str)/X2/10ft.)
Sling = negligable cost/weight (1d4 +1 (Str)/X2/50ft.) 
Flint and Steel = 1 gold/negligable weight
Waterskin = 1 gold/4 lbs 
wooden holy symbol = 1 gold/negligable weight
Leather Belt = 2 silver/negligable weight
Cotton Tunic = 5 silver/1 lb
4 belt pouches = 4 gold/2 lb
_____
Total:24 gold, 7 silver/41 lbs.
GP on person: 85 gold, 3 silver
[/sblock]
religious views
[sblock]
Alidiana
_Spear of the Meek, Mistress of Undiscovered Power, Scale of Peace and Power, The Everchanging_
Intermediate Deity
*Symbol*: Leaf near water reflecting a sword 
*Home Plane*: Olympian Glades of Arboria
*Alignment: *CG
*Portfolio:*_retribution, self-defense, discipline, discovery, freedom, oceans_
*Worshipers:* aquatic races, rangers, explorers, bards, victims of injustice, seekers of hidden lore 
*Cleric alignments:* NG,CG,
*Domains:* Protection, Knowledge, Water, Destruction
*Favored Weapon: *Trident
The deity of the unexplored and of free people everywhere, Alidiana appears as a darkly beautiful woman wearing alluring deep blue garments which gently roll as if in a light breeze in her role as mistress of secrets and queen of the unfathomed depths. 
In her role as defender of the peaceful and wrongly dealt Her dark hair crackles with energy as though a storm brews throughout her locks and her dress flails violently. Her eyes shift constantly through all shades of hazel, green and blue, and the slight scent of sea salt surrounds her. She speaks in parables and never answers a question directly and exudes an aura of mystery. 
She is one of three deities who act as keepers of all truths. Despite their different approaches she and her brother Fruian sometimes act in concert to oppose the third of the triad Zinnastine as he tries to deceive scholars with forbidden lore that could lead to their destruction.
*Dogma*
Alidiana is protector of one of the three tomes of eternal truth containing the rules by which the order of the multiverse is defined. Not trusting a single deity to hold perfect knowledge of reality's workings, the gods agreed by pact long ago to split the tome into three parts, each with a cunning and powerful deity to guard it. 
As one of the three she holds domain over all knowledge gained through exploration and experimentation, as well as lost secrets that can only be discovered and not learned. As a goddess of freedom, she preaches a life of self-reliance and exploration in all things and urges her followers to protect this way of life, even in the face of organized persecution.
A capricious goddess, she teaches a path of peaceful existance that should be defended with swift and decisive action when threatened. In this embodiment she reflects her nature of the harsh ocean depths
where beauty and peace are balanced with harsh reality.
[/sblock] 

*background *
[sblock]
Born the youngest of three children to a wealthy dealer in magic items and his beautiful wife, Elwynn has since drifted from his family. 
At a young age his parents noticed signs of natural magical talent and were, for a time, afraid he might have inherited sorcerous talents 
from some unknown forebear. In order to avoid this, they hired a tutor to begin training him in rudimentary spellcasting. Before log the boy's 
inability to channel the energy properly became apparent and upon further examination, his tutor discovered the boy's natural abilities cam from 
a source other than the arcane. 
As he grew older, Elwynn's talents became stronger as his faith grew deeper. He came to realize his personal connection with his deity was
the source of his abilities and determined that his place was doing the work of the being who granted them. He looked into the priesthood, but
never joined the church's ranks, as what he saw was mere men making decisions in the name of his deity for better or worse based simply on the
merit of having risen through the church bureaucracy.
Despite the disappointment of his father, who has never forgiven him for his inaptitude with magic instead blaming it on laziness, 
he now spends his life following the guide of his deity's message speaking to his heart. And is known amongst the common people of as a blessed man.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

and the cleric

[sblock]
*Helik Tharfek*
*NG Male Dwarf Cleric 1* (of Alidiana)
*Patron Deity: *Alidiana 
*EXP: 0*

*Strength *16 (+3) (10pt buy)
*Dexterity* 14 (+2) (6pt buy)
*Constitution* 16 (+3) (6pt buy, +2 racial)
*Intelligence* 14 (+2) (6pt buy)
*Wisdom* 18 (+4) (free)
*Charisma* 10 (+0) (4pt buy, - 2 racial)

*Size: *Medium
*Age: *40
*Height:* 4' 5"
*Weight:* 173 lb
*Eyes:* dark brown
*Hair: *red
*Skin:* dark brown

*Appearance *
[sblock]
Helik is fairly tall by Dwarven Standards, has deep brown eyes that are nearly black. He keeps his head shave and wear his sizable beard in a single, long, crimson braid. His bushy handlebar moustache reaches nearly as far as his beard and also is worn in two braids. His nose is slightly crooked and wide from being smashed in a fight, said fight also left him with a visible scar along on side of his forehead stratching over his right eyebrow. He wears scale armor over a simple outfit and affects a cloak with his deity's symbol stitched in the back. He also keeps his holy symbol clearly visible around his neck and over his armor. 
[/sblock]

*Total Hit Points:* 11 (1D8 + 3/lvl Con)

*Speed:* 20 feet (dwarven encumberance rules)
*Armor Class:* 18 = 10 + 4 [scalemail] +2 [Heavy wooden shield] + 2 [Dex]
*Touch AC: *12
*Flat-footed: *16
*Special: *
[sblock]
*Clerics Aura:*Aura of good
*Turn Undead:* turning ability as cleric

*Spontaneous Cast:* Convert prepared spells to healing
[/sblock] 

*Caster Level:* 1
*Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 4 (Wis)
*Initiative modifier:* + 2 = + 2 [dexterity]
*Fortitude save:* + 5 = 2 [base] + 3 [constitution] 
*Reflex save:* + 2 = 0 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
*Will save:* + 6 = 2 [base] + 4 [wisdom]
*Attack (handheld):* +3 = 0 [base] + 3 [strength] 
*Attack (missile): *+2 = 0 [base] + 2 [dexterity] 
*Grapple check: +3 =* 0 [base] + 3 [strength] 

*Light load:* 76 lb.
*Medium load:* 77-153 lb.
*Heavy load:* 154-230 lb.
*Lift over head: *230 lb.
*Lift off ground: *460 lb.
*Push or drag:* 1150 lb.

*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Giant, Gnome

*Feats *
[sblock]
*Weapon Focus: *Trident
[/sblock]

*Skills *
[sblock]
_4 + Int/lvl both classes_
*Appraise + 0 = *+0 [Int] +2[stone/metal items]
*Concentration + 6 =* + 3 [base] + 3 [Con] 
*Craft + 0 =* + 0 [Int] +2 [stone/metal items]
*Heal + 6 =* + 2 [base] + 4 [Wis} 
*Knowledge (arcane) + 5 =* 3 [base] + 2 [Int]
*Knowledge (Religion) + 4 =* + 2 [base] + 2 [Int]
*Knowledge (the planes) + 4=* + 2 [base] + 2 [Int] 
*Spellcraft + 6 =* + 4 [base] + 2 [Int]
[/sblock]

*Spells *
[sblock]
*Known Spells:*
_all cleric except those opposed to deities alignment_
*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 3
*1 level: *3= 1 + 1 [domain] +1 [Wis] 
*2 level:* + 1 [domain] +1 [Wis]
*3 level: *+ 1 [domain] +1 [Wis]
*4 level: *+ 1 [domain] +1 [Wis*]*
*5 level:* + 1 [domain]
*6 level:* + 1 [domain]
*7 level:* + 1 [domain]
*8 level:* + 1 [domain]
*9 level:* + 1 [domain]
*Prepared spells: *
*0 level:* resistance, guidance, detect magic
*1 level:* sanctuary, bless, bane
*2 level: *
*3 level: *
*4 level: *
*5 level: *
*6 level: *
*7 level: *
*8 level: *
*9 level: *
[/sblock]

*Turn Undead:* 3 times/day (3 + 0 [Cha])
*turning Check =* 1D20 + 0 [Cha]
*Turning Damage =* 2D6 + 1 (class level) + 0 [Cha]

*Domains: *
*Destruction -* gain smite ability 1/day: +4 att., +cleric lvl. to damage.
*Protection -* protective ward 1hr, 1/day: +cleric level to subject's next saving throw*.*

*Level Advancement *
[sblock]
*1: Cleric -* Concentration + 3, Heal + 3, Knowledge (arcane) +3, Knowledge (the planes) + 2, Knowledge (religion) + 2, Spellcraft + 4
turn undead 
*Feat:* weapon focus-trident
*Totals:*
BAB +0, Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +2
Concentration + 3, Heal + 3, Knowledge (arcane) +3, Knowledge (the planes) + 2, Knowledge (religion) + 2, Spellcraft + 4
[/sblock]

*Dwarf *
[sblock]
* +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma.
* Medium: As Medium creatures, sun elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Base land speed is 20 feet.
* Darkvision: 60 feet
* Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, 
stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. 
Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet 
of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework 
traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which 
way is up. 
* Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons. 
* Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground). 
* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. 
* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects. 
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids. 
* +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, 
such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
* +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items. 
* +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal. 
* Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon. 
* Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty 
for multiclassing
[/sblock]
Prestige class
[sblock]
I wanna be a cowbaby baby
[/sblock]

*Equipment *
[sblock]
Scale Mail = 50 gold/30 lb. (+ 4 AC, +3 max Dex, -4 armor check)
Heavy Wooden Shield = 7 gold/10 lb. (+2 AC, -2 armor check)
Sling = negligable cost/weight (1d4 +3 (Str)/X2/50ft)
Trident = 15 gold/4lb (1d8 +3 (Str)/X2/10ft.) (+1 att. [feat])
Backpack = 2 gold/2lb.
Bedroll = 1 silver/5 lbs 
Flint and Steel = 1 gold/negligable weight
Waterskin = 1 gold/4 lbs 
Silver holy symbol = 25 gold/1 lb.
Leather Belt = 2 silver/negligable weight
4 belt pouches = 4 gold/2 lb
Wool Cloak = 1 gold/2 lb.
50 ft. hemp rope = 1 gold/ 10 lb.
*_____*
*Total:*107 gold, 3 silver/70 lbs.

*GP on person:* 17 gold, 7 silver
[/sblock]
*religious views*
[sblock]
*Alidiana*
[sblock]
_Spear of the Meek, Mistress of Undiscovered Power, Scale of Peace and Power, The Everchanging_
*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Leaf near water reflecting a sword 
*Home Plane:* Olympian Glades of Arboria
*Alignment: *CG
*Portfolio:*_retribution, self-defense, discipline, discovery, freedom, oceans_
*Worshipers:* aquatic races, rangers, explorers, bards, victims of injustice, seekers of hidden lore 
*Cleric alignments:* NG,CG,
*Domains:* Protection, Knowledge, Water, Destruction
*Favored Weapon: *Trident
The deity of the unexplored and of free people everywhere, Alidiana appears as a darkly beautiful 
woman wearing alluring deep blue garments which gently roll as if in a light breeze in her role as 
mistress of secrets and queen of the unfathomed depths. In her role as defender of the peaceful and 
wrongly dealt Her dark hair crackles with energy as though a storm brews throughout her locks and her 
dress flails violently. Her eyes shift constantly through all shades of hazel, green and blue, and the 
slight scent of sea salt surrounds her. She speaks in parables and never answers a question directly
and exudes an aura of mystery.
She is one of three deities who act as keepers of all truths. Despite their different approaches she
and her brother Fruian sometimes act in concert to oppose the third of the triad Zinnastine as he
tries to deceive scholars with forbidden lore that could lead to their destruction.
*Dogma*
Alidiana is protector of one of the three tomes of eternal truth containing the rules by which the order 
of the multiverse is defined. Not trusting a single deity to hold perfect knowledge of reality's
workings, the gods agreed by pact long ago to split the tome into three parts, each with a cunning and
powerful deity to guard it. As one of the three she holds domain over all knowledge gained through
exploration and experimentation, as well as lost secrets that can only be discovered and not learned.
As a goddess of freedom, she preaches a life of self-reliance and exploration in all things and urges her 
followers to protect this way of life, even in the face of organized persecution.
A capricious goddess, she teaches a path of peaceful existance that should be defended with swift and 
decisive action when threatened. In this embodiment she reflects her nature of the harsh ocean depths
where beauty and peace are balanced with harsh reality.
[/sblock]
background 
[sblock]
Helik is the only son of a dwarven laborer and his tavern servant wife. He was a thoughtful quite child and his parents sent him into the priesthood
at a young age in the hopes he would achieve greater things in life than they could hope for as Dwarves in a land ruled by human magic users. His status 
as a minority, even within the church, has led him into his fair share of fights to defend himself and led him to become gruff and often distrustful as
a means to survive. His quite, gruff demeanor and aptitude in brawling have led many to mistake him for being rather unintelligent. This is, in fact,
not even remotely true, Helik is fairly intelligent and as a priest is one of the few dwarves who have benefited from a formal education.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

I tried editing some colors to make it a litle easier to read but for some reason ENWorld keeps making me re-log every few minutes today so I'm not getting time before I'm booted, I'll try to edit it later to make it easier on the eyes and to give the math and such a double check


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 24, 2009)

I am gonna make one

ummm... my classes start wednesday so I am not be posting as regularly as I would like just a head ups


----------



## Theroc (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, who all do we have for this game?

Fighter(Tank)
Warlock(Arcane blaster-ish dude)
Cleric/Favored Soul(1337 healz!)
Binder (Whatever role...)

The main issue that would arise from me being the skillmonkey... is... well... I can't get trapfinding at all.  So, that'd be an issue.  That and my skill list is pretty small.

Now, being the party's spokesperson I could probably do pretty well if needed.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 25, 2009)

*Trapfinding...Shmapfinding*

magical trap + dectect magic at will + shatter ay will = no more trap 

other wise we could just have someone carry a bag of stones  or a pole to set of non magical traps then we can avoid/destroy

of course that saying a trapfinder would be nice


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

There are some EnWorld newbies floating around I recurited one for a game and on just joined Halls of Darkness so I think we can get one 

I like the slow pace of this game I want it to be my when everything else is on hold still know this is game is around.

Skill monkey would make 5 and we would at least be ready for a little RP in a tavern or some such. Should we while we have time in this game maybe connect are backstories what lvl are we again??

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

O.k. I have just read through all 4 pages and...

a.) We are first lvl
b.) Do we still have a co-DM??
c.) I still have not seen a ruling on starting gold.
d.) Hope you had fun your first day in class arcanaman 

Ok I'm turning into a pumpkin and have done enough damage for one day off to bed with me.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2009)

My Binder is almost ready, just need to tweak some things depending on my role.  Best role for a binder at low levels is ironically, tank, AFAIK.  Most of the Vestiges aren't too awesome until later for the other stuff.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 29, 2009)

*Vestiges*



Theroc said:


> My Binder is almost ready, just need to tweak some things depending on my role. Best role for a binder at low levels is ironically, tank, AFAIK. Most of the Vestiges aren't too awesome until later for the other stuff.




At what Level do you gain the other vestiges, just so I can get an idea about what the party is capable of through out the adventure?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> At what Level do you gain the other vestiges, just so I can get an idea about what the party is capable of through out the adventure?




Levels 1&2 give me access to level 1 vestiges, level 3 brings me up to level 2 vestiges.  At level 5 I can get level 3 vestiges, at level 7 I can access 4th level vestiges.  Essentially, every 2-3 levels I access another category up of vestiges... each of which can grant wildly variant abilities, so me listing them all would be rather time intensive.  At eight level I'll be able to bind TWO vestiges simultaneously, increasing my flexibility, or allowing me to fill a role more solidly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2009)

I can still co-DM if the DM needs help, but I was under the impression there already was a co-DM.  I'm not always available because of business trips, but I can either come up with ideas as needed or step in to post story progression if the DM needs the assist and I can get enough background.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you help with characters going over to make sure there are no mistakes and such also?

I don't think arcanaman said anyone else was co-DM but I do remember him saying they would take turns back and forth with the story progression

HM


----------



## Ilja (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I'm probably the newb HolyMan were talking about :3

I'm up for being a skillmonkey, I was thinking a Transmuter/Rogue multiclass (with focus on rogue; only first level diviner and then going for rogue). Storywise he would be one of the mageborn, but his lack of focus and concentration made him give up (or get kicked from) his magic career. Since then, he's used his powers and skills for less legal projects, stealing magical trinkets from the wealthy and giving to well... Himself.
Primary skills would be: Open Locks, Disable Device, Hide, Move Silently, Pick Pocket. He'd also have a bunch of points in Speak Language, Spellcraft, Knowledge (Arcana) and Knowledge (Local). I'll have to crossclass some at level one, but with 18 intelligence it shouldn't be too big of a problem.
Spells used would be things like Expedious Retreat, Jump, Obscuring Mist, and Reduce Person.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

youB...newB... yesB...

 Welcome Stringburka!!

So a skill monkey mage sounds good and a neat little background already also, now I think we have a group.

Anything else?? I still need starting gold.


HM


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry it's late and I am confused damn intro to logic! I kinda forgot about this till now cause i've been busy so forgive me for sounding... confused

holy man is right  bout the taking turns thingie
ummm..... we will probably need an another official one though I have candidates in mind but would rather have people step up

starting gold is by social class instead of by character class however that does not mean u have unlimited funds or limited funs 

so
poor: very little  equipment is probably second hand and poor condition
middles class: I know what I said above  do that by character class equipment avaible is limited middle class citizens do not usually personally own magic items.
Mageborn and the priesthood: your master or instrutor has given you a set amount of money to use you have access to magic items etc


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> starting gold is by social class instead of by character class however that does not mean u have unlimited funds or limited funs
> 
> so
> poor: very little  equipment is probably second hand and poor condition
> ...




Um... we need numbers, Arcanaman.  As the equipment in the books have GP values... and without that we can't actually select gear.

Also, is a Binder Middle or Low class?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

It is illogical to be logical when taking logic so you don't sound illogical??

What was that now I'm confused lol

Sorry for the tough week arcanaman we are all chilling here getting a group together but the money thing _IS _confusing may I help??

if I was to do by class i would do this:
Everyone starts with 140gp
--people from the poor districts may not purchase an item other than armor costing more than 10gp
--middle classman start with the lowest armor of they're highest armor prof (light=padded,medium=hide,heavy=splint) for free and may exchange this to add 60 gp to thier starting gold. for middle classman without armor they auto get 200gp
--mageborn/priesthood get the standard gold + 500gp in magic items (after spending any leftover gp from the 500 is lost)

An ideal lets twik it to fit the game

HM


----------



## jager0727 (Sep 2, 2009)

I hate throw in theology right after a logic class but are we going with the suggested gods Holy Man (I think I didn't double check so no offense if it was someone else's post) put up in the campaign setting thread, or do you still wanna make adjustments. (Or we could go with the logic route and assume no one exists as we can only assume the existence of ourselve and the input of our own senses, but it makes this all seem kinda pointless and craps all over my character *L*).

Also I can adjust the gold and equipment i have down once you decide (it's just by starting class now) the dwarf would be priesthood seeing as a better life is the whole reason his family sent him in, and the favored soul it would be kind of your individual discretion (on the one hand his father is a wealthy merchant, on the other they aren't exactly buds). Anyway can't wait to hear so I can get them set up for you to review


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

jager0727 said:


> Holy Man




HolyMan is one person one word and you may call me HM fellow follower of the divine might 

I believe arcanaman used one of the gods in a story already so pick one and help me and him tweak somemore about them out.

What was my character here? I forget since not playing the cleric lol

HM


----------



## jager0727 (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, I think the character is good to go now, I changed up the two characters for review with some deity stuff I made up (and tossed on the campaign world thread also) so if what I did there is cool they should be done, it's just pending deity approval (and fine tuning info after you guys check it out and let me know what you think) and letting me know which character is a go


----------



## Ilja (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, my chars ready for approval.

[sblock=Background]
Devan Hillborn is a mageborn from a larger city. His father was a wizard and his mother a juridical advisor of importance; both were orderly and patient people. This didn't rub off on Devan though, who has what he calls "the soul of a creator!" and that other people call "the mindset of a Slaad".

Regardless, he went to the arcane school, having a natural talent for the school of transmutation. However, he didn't have the means of concentration necessary for higher studies, and left the school early. He moved to another city, and now he lives on his magic and his skills, using them to steal from the middle and upper class - he has a sense of honor that prohibits him from taking from the poor.[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
A gaunt man in his late twenties, he has black hair and a well-kept small beard. He usually dresses in regular clothing of the middle class, not wanting to give away his magical skills. He wears a beautifully decorated dagger at his right hip, and has several pouches on his belt.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Devan follows impulses more than anything else. He is a bit egocentric, but not to the extent that he would let anyone suffer for his sake. He's social and nice, but don't like to fight unless it's necessary; he prefers to just run away when things get ugly. Again, though, he can put that aside when he's needed by his friends.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Devan Hillborn
[B]Class:[/B] Transmuter 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] No specific

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 5 (1d4+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B]
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (0p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B]
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (12p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B]

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +0    +0    +3     0     0     0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                   0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                  2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger                   +1      1d4+1       19-20x2
Crossbow		 +3	 1d8	     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Goblin, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar. Prohibited schools of magic: Evocation and necromancy.

[B]Feats:[/B] Nimble Fingers, Improved Initiative.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Spellcraft                    2    +4          +6
Knowledge (arcana)            2    +4          +6
Concentration                 1    +1          +2
Disable Device                2    +4    +2    +8
Open Locks                    2    +3    +2    +7
Bluff		   	  3    +3    	     +6
Use Magic Device	  2    +3          +5
Move Silently		      2    +3          +5
Sleight of Hand			2    +3	     +5

[B]Equipment:                      Cost  Weight[/B]
Nice Clothes		            5gp    5lb
Dagger                              2gp    1lb
Light Crossbow			     25gp    4lb
Bedroll                             1sp    5lb
Spell Component Pouch			5gp    2lb
Backpack                            2gp    2lb
   -spellbook			     15gp    3lb
   -trail rations(1 days)           5sp    1lb
   -waterskin                       1gp    4lb
   -torches (5)                     5cp    5lb
   -flint&steel                     1gp    ---
[B]Total Weight:[/B]32lb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp 8sp 5cp

Spells in spellbook (X is prepared):
0th-level (DC 14)
	All in PHB
X	Light
X	Detect Magic
X	Prestidigitation
1st level (DC 15)
X	Swift Expedious Retreat (CAd)
	Jump
X	Reduce Person
	Detect Secret Doors
	Hold Portal
X	Mage Armor
	Low-Light Vision (CAr)


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 130lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
[/sblock]

I'm waiting with buying more than regular equipment until I know exactly how much I can spend.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks everyone it's diffcult to get in other things beside college but I am doing it 
I love the characters will look at the deities and stuff and make commnts in the world thread on top of making deities I think I shall start fleshing out the starting city


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> It is illogical to be logical when taking logic so you don't sound illogical??
> 
> What was that now I'm confused lol
> 
> ...



 itwould be much appericated for the money
 btw I am now into counter examples of famous invalid forms I thought the class was confusing before a french major does not need this but I am notgetting my classes changed again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2009)

I can look over characters, but I'm on a business trip and away from my books.  Doh!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok to help Deuce and arcanaman lets get a single post from everyone and the statsis on your character please

Dregon Deepcutter human male Fighter is ready to be checked. 
needs starting gold and equipment (ty Theroc)

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Kelust Del'ena, Human Binder is awaiting starting wealth so that he may purchase the proper equipment, and will subsequently be almost ready for checking.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 7, 2009)

*Warlock*

I will be getting right on to putting in a character sheet for William Smith (aka warlock)


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2009)

ok everyone thats great so far we are coming along very nicely


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok think were ready now lets make a schedule just to see when people will post the most often etc
I will add a little more if I have missed something please point it out to me 

we will get the rogue's gallery up as well


----------



## Theroc (Sep 24, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> Ok think were ready now lets make a schedule just to see when people will post the most often etc
> I will add a little more if I have missed something please point it out to me
> 
> we will get the rogue's gallery up as well




I haven't finished my character sheet as I'm still waiting on starting wealth... did we determine this sometime?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2009)

Great question and the answer is.... NO!! 

I put forth a proposal on starting wealth but got no yeah/nay I think we should all start with 1,000,000gp but not be allowed to spend more than 100gp of that for character gen. and start the game shopping lol

HM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 24, 2009)

*Investorlock?*



HolyMan said:


> Great question and the answer is.... NO!!
> 
> I put forth a proposal on starting wealth but got no yeah/nay I think we should all start with 1,000,000gp but not be allowed to spend more than 100gp of that for character gen. and start the game shopping lol
> 
> HM




That would be fun, it would allow for much roleplaying (buying stuff shows where your mind is at in terms of importance)

seeing as I want my Warlock to be poor and be one of those "beggars that seem off" the money thing is no problem

He would probably invest in a buisness, you know, save your money


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 24, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Great question and the answer is.... NO!!
> 
> I put forth a proposal on starting wealth but got no yeah/nay I think we should all start with 1,000,000gp but not be allowed to spend more than 100gp of that for character gen. and start the game shopping lol
> 
> HM



 I to am very fond of this idea lets try and see what happens


----------



## Theroc (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay... so, I start with 100 gold to use to start, then we go shopping with the other 999,900 gold?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going to take this shopping spree seriously now.

Do we have to explain how we got the money? or is it some massive goverment tax refund? Is this how the group meets up, during shopping we all go to the same place?

I love the Idea I just want to have a little info


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm rich!!, I'm rich!!

Now I can get rid of the lazy B*****!!!

(sing in the white rabbit's voice) 

If that's the way I will buy my 100gp of stuff right away. 

so we an can go shoppin!!!

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2009)

The story of how you came up with the gold can also help to fill in more information about the world you live in.  Perhaps each of you gathered the gold from the same source such as a rich patron, in the hopes you would achieve a particular goal.  

Maybe the party had one hugely successful mission in the course of raking in the dough, but had encountered many new and powerful enemies.  So the party had to rely on a vault of gold coins they had hid away after their stronghold and almost all of their possessions were wiped out.

I'm all about hearing ideas.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2009)

I say we "found" the gold in a large cave and whose evers it was will definetly come looking for it.

We were just some poor workers who fell in together after finding someones stash.

Finders Keepers!!!!


HM


----------



## jager0727 (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, so we're looking at having approximately 5,000,000 gold (or 1,000,000 flat if it's a split but that's still 200,000 apiece *L*) we found jointly and whoever collected that is probably gonna coming looking, could make for an entire campaign hook (not to mention alot of unpleasantness for the PCs)

Anyway once we have an official ruling money wise I'll change up my equipment (it's just standard starting wealth now)

and Arcanaman, are you okaying the favored soul, the cleric, or is it kind of whichever, let me know, 
thanks


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 28, 2009)

I am perfectly fine with whatever


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 1, 2009)

*Where did all this money come from!?*

What if the group went into a large cave which was actually a very old dragons lair, the group wakes up the dragon and it gets so angry of the intrusion that he has a heart attack allowing the group to get all of the treasure


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember a game that was proposed where the heroes were epic level, but than they were wiped out by their enemy.  They were brought back, but were weakened and at first level though they still had access to their items...

Anyway, the challenge at 1st level would be how to spend 1 million gold.  And now you can have that pony you always wanted.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2009)

HAHA!! DT I'm going to buy a stable full which leads me to my question 

Can we use this "money" to buy a tower or inn or some other abode??
say it was left to us or something

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

So, is each character getting one million gold to play with this game?


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 4, 2009)

Theroc said:


> So, is each character getting one million gold to play with this game?




Yes but not all at once theres only a specific amount everyone can use at once


----------



## Theroc (Oct 4, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> Yes but not all at once theres only a specific amount everyone can use at once



100 before the game starts is the limitation I know of.

What other limitations are there?


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 5, 2009)

Theroc said:


> 100 before the game starts is the limitation I know of.
> 
> What other limitations are there?



than lets use that for a while in game as well and any other wealth collected in the game is not counted along with it
oh heres the link to the rogues gallery
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/266095-age-abjuration-rogues-gallery.html#post4952123


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

You know i'm posted  a level one character with----

HP:15
AC: 19


A +6 to hit and 999,900gp in the bank 

I'm ready to play lol

HM


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 10, 2009)

oh you think so do you?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm basically ready.  I haven't written out his history and appearance as I can't tell whether the game will be starting or not.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> oh you think so do you?




Long as i don't face any crazy 20th lvl Necro Wizards I think I should be abl to handle what comes (j/k) LOL 

What is the bases for the adventures or are there going to be many????

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 11, 2009)

Basis or bases?

Basis, keep the gold?

Bases, All Your Base Belong to Us.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 11, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Bases, All Your Base Belong to Us.




Huh, I always thought it was "All Your Base Are Belong to Us"

Anyways, Pretty sure Arcanaman had intended this as a campaign, since he mentioned earlier about us levelling up after each adventure.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 12, 2009)

Alright my warlock is in (without apperance and backstory) could someone please do a check


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2009)

Holyman and arcanaman, Dregon Deepcutter checks out fine as a character.  My only critique is that he might be somewhat overweight despite his physique considering how heavy you say he weighs (255 pounds, 6'3").

Theroc, sorry.  Was doing it out of memory.

I'll check characters that arcanaman doesn't get to, one at a time, in order to save arcanaman some time when he gets around to it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2009)

Theroc, please let me know when your character sheet is done.  I noticed your character is a binder with scale mail, but I believe scale mail is a medium set of armor and you are only allowed light armor as a binder.  Where are the stats for greatspear?  I found longspear stats in the player's handbook, but not the greatspear.

Ability scores and feats look good, but I stopped at the armor and weapons section.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Alright my warlock is in (without apperance and backstory) could someone please do a check




Frozen Messiah and arcanaman,  I have to admit I'm not completely familiar with how the Warlock works so I have some questions.  The Warlock looks good to me though.

But why does Henrich Von Bewalden need Flint and Steel when his weapon is his eldritch blast?  I think the gold is off, however.  I think it should be 61gp left.

...
Henrich (once gold is fixed) and Dregon both get a thumbs up!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 12, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Theroc, please let me know when your character sheet is done.  I noticed your character is a binder with scale mail, but I believe scale mail is a medium set of armor and you are only allowed light armor as a binder.  Where are the stats for greatspear?  I found longspear stats in the player's handbook, but not the greatspear.
> 
> Ability scores and feats look good, but I stopped at the armor and weapons section.




Ah.  Good catch, Deuce.  My character aims to bind Aym early on, consistently, since most roles are filled, I can afford to focus on that aspect, allowing him to wear medium armor unencumbered.

  As to the greatspear, I believe I meant longspear.  Longspear is the spear with reach, yeah?  That's what I meant.  I'll have to edit that then.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 12, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Frozen Messiah and arcanaman, I have to admit I'm not completely familiar with how the Warlock works so I have some questions. The Warlock looks good to me though.
> 
> But why does Henrich Von Bewalden need Flint and Steel when his weapon is his eldritch blast? I think the gold is off, however. I think it should be 61gp left.
> 
> ...





The eldritch blast dosen't light stuff on fire, it's just pure magical energy (although there is an essence that allows stuff to light on fire).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2009)

Theroc, your character is still wearing scale mail which is medium armor.  A binder is allowed light armor.  

Also, I calculate that you have 28 skill points... (2+4 for int bonus) X 4 at first level =24 +4 extra skill points at first level for being human = 28.

Is that the only equipment you will start out with, or can we expect more to be added?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2009)

Jager,

For reflex save you typed: Reflex save: + 2 = 0 [base] + 3 [dexterity] ... The+2 makes sense, but the math is wrong after that.  You put a 3 when you meant a 2 for Dex.

I think you are missing this line under your melee attacks: Attack (Trident): +4 = 0 [base] + 4 [strength] // 1d8+3 / x2 / 10 ft / 4 lb / Piercing   .... or some such.  Double check, please.

Craft + 0 = + 0 [Int] +2 [stone/metal items] should be Craft + 2 = + 0 [Int] +2 [stone/metal items]

Under level adjustment it says druid, but the rest of your character sheet reads cleric and as a cleric.

If you start out with 100gp, I think you will end up with 8gp, 7sp.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Theroc, your character is still wearing scale mail which is medium armor.  A binder is allowed light armor.
> 
> Also, I calculate that you have 28 skill points... (2+4 for int bonus) X 4 at first level =24 +4 extra skill points at first level for being human = 28.
> 
> Is that the only equipment you will start out with, or can we expect more to be added?





I'll double check equipment for a moment, but confused on the armor thing.  From what I understood I could equip and use any armor I could afford to buy, I'd simply suffer the Armor Check penalty for it.  At least, that's what the SRD told me.  If that isn't the case in this game, that would definitely change things.  However, my intent was to simply suffer the penalties until I made the pact with Aym, at which point medium armor would not have any effect.

Will check skills shortly as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I'll double check equipment for a moment, but confused on the armor thing.  From what I understood I could equip and use any armor I could afford to buy, I'd simply suffer the Armor Check penalty for it.  At least, that's what the SRD told me.  If that isn't the case in this game, that would definitely change things.  However, my intent was to simply suffer the penalties until I made the pact with Aym, at which point medium armor would not have any effect.
> 
> Will check skills shortly as well.




Ah ok.  Sorry, if that's how you were planning to go.  I misunderstood and didn't realize the intention with the Pact with Aym.  Man I miss my Mentzer red boxed set some days.


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 15, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Jager,
> 
> For reflex save you typed: Reflex save: + 2 = 0 [base] + 3 [dexterity] ... The+2 makes sense, but the math is wrong after that. You put a 3 when you meant a 2 for Dex.
> 
> ...






Ok, got it all fixed up (and found a few other gliches like listing the skill points for level as per druid and not cleric, etc.) nothing mechanical, the template I use is just originally from a Druid so sometimes I forget to edit the stuff that is more of a heading(i.e. level advancement listing druid). 
As for the trident attack, my weapons stats are listed in equipment with the weapon as dmg./crit./range/dmg. type. and the proficiency is just a proficiency so the attack stats would be the same as the handheld listing (no bonus, took the feat for flavor since it's my deity's favored weapon and I couldn't decide what to take).


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Theroc, your character is still wearing scale mail which is medium armor.  A binder is allowed light armor.
> 
> Also, I calculate that you have 28 skill points... (2+4 for int bonus) X 4 at first level =24 +4 extra skill points at first level for being human = 28.
> 
> Is that the only equipment you will start out with, or can we expect more to be added?




Kelust's int is 12, a modifier of +1
(2+1=3) X4=16 +4=20.

I did screw up by forgetting humans skills, I'll edit that tomorrow or so.  As for equipment, that will suffice, assuming we're beginning in a city.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2009)

DM, I am out on a business trip this week and without my DnD books so I can't do final checks on the last two characters.  Still, everyone was complete or near complete last I checked, so they should just need a once over and we can get this thing going.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 21, 2009)

Do we have a starting city name?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2009)

I am partial to DeuceTravelerVilleTon, but that's just me.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2009)

HAHA I've been there and they have nice inns 

HM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 21, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I am partial to DeuceTravelerVilleTon, but that's just me.




I think with a few adjustments it should do just fine


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 26, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> DM, I am out on a business trip this week and without my DnD books so I can't do final checks on the last two characters. Still, everyone was complete or near complete last I checked, so they should just need a once over and we can get this thing going.



 thank you sorry guys I have been so busy I barely have breathing room
we do have a starting city I meant to post some information last week but things got busy this week looks like it will be even more busy have patience sorry it's taking so long


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 26, 2009)

arcanaman said:


> thank you sorry guys I have been so busy I barely have breathing room
> we do have a starting city I meant to post some information last week but things got busy this week looks like it will be even more busy have patience sorry it's taking so long




no problem, I only wnated it because I was writiting the backstory and i got to the point where he got to the town. i just left some Xs to show where I have to write it.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

I haven't fleshed out Kelust's appearance or backstory, but the rest of his stuff should be ready.


----------

